# Drop in plans



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

A few 2x4s and some plywood.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

YOU should go to you tube and watch the videa familia teaser. . .it looks like they took a small ladder and fastend a broad board to the top and then a ply wood ramp as the roll in. . you will see what i mean when u watch the video


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Go here and check this "drop in vehicle" out a little overkill but its pretty cool 
at 3:47 

StepChild Snowboards Media


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

tthat ladder thing is awesome much better than mine


----------

